# Revenge of the tackle thief



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I went out fishing with Moganman and Azndrew last night. We started out on Pcola beach but the catfish and sea slime ran us off after about 1 hour. We decided to head over to the octagon at sikes and see if we could pick a fight with a big shark. We lined the rail with 5 rods and waited. It did not take long for my small rod to start spinning around and singing. I got a good set on the beast and it jumped and ran about 200yds violently shaking its head. After a few good runs I started putting line back on and working the beast around the pier toward the sea wall. I worked it over towards the shallows and It took a few more good runs. I start giving it a little more drag and start making ground. At this point I would really like to get a look at what Im fighting but I cant get it close enough to see anything! So I give it a little more drag, BAD MOVE on my part!!! The beast made a quick burst and toasted my 65lb power pro like it was nothing. Im not sure why my 65lb braid failed before my whopping 15-20lbs of drag that my reel is capable of let loose but that's fishing!! If someone catches a monster that has a 9/0 circle hook with about 12" of single strand steel for jewelry I would love to see the pics. The score is now tied 2-2 but this round was definitely won by the fish!!!! UGLY


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

damnit man! haha. Good report. Enjoyed reading


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I went out fishing with Moganman and Azndrew last night. We started out on Pcola beach but the catfish and sea slime ran us off after about 1 hour. We decided to head over to the octagon at sikes and see if we could pick a fight with a big shark. We lined the rail with 5 rods and waited. It did not take long for my small rod to start spinning around and singing. I got a good set on the beast and it jumped and ran about 200yds violently shaking its head. After a few good runs I started putting line back on and working the beast around the pier toward the sea wall. I worked it over towards the shallows and It took a few more good runs. I start giving it a little more drag and start making ground. At this point I would really like to get a look at what Im fighting but I cant get it close enough to see anything! So I give it a little more drag, BAD MOVE on my part!!! The beast made a quick burst and toasted my 65lb power pro like it was nothing. Im not sure why my 65lb braid failed before my whopping 15-20lbs of drag that my reels is capable of let loose but that's fishing!! If someone catches a monster that has a 9/0 circle hook with about 12" of single strand steel for jewelry I would love to see the pics. The score is now tied 2-2 but this round was definitely won by the fish!!!! UGLY


 Hey man im willing to go out and try with you one night. I need those full snapper carcuses used up asap.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Wish i had of been there with you for that. We will get him Sunday.


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I went out fishing with Moganman and Azndrew last night.


Your not referring to me are you Ugly1?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn I hate to hear that. Also about the June grass in the surf. That may affect our trip we have planned for Sunday.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Hey man im willing to go out and try with you one night. I need those full snapper carcuses used up asap.


Be careful with that bait...I was using old aj that was frozen in a pinfish trap, fwc came out and gave me a ticket for using a game fish, for bait. He saw the skin on the old fillet. I had no clue you couldnt do that. But I paid my 160 ticket!
He had a young officer in training so they stuck to the book and that was that.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

lighttackle2fun said:


> Be careful with that bait...I was using old aj that was frozen in a pinfish trap, fwc came out and gave me a ticket for using a game fish, for bait. He saw the skin on the old fillet. I had no clue you couldnt do that. But I paid my 160 ticket!
> He had a young officer in training so they stuck to the book and that was that.


Wow. Thats crazy. Theyve been in my freezer 2 weeks from snapper season. Thanks a bunch for the heads up.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Wow. Thats crazy. Theyve been in my freezer 2 weeks from snapper season. Thanks a bunch for the heads up.


Well as a heads up AJ was closed 2 weeks ago. I'm just saying.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

It was a bummer you lost that shark, still had a good night though! Thanks for fishing with us!


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang. Im in whenever you go out again. Going to try and get some hand welded leaders before then.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

So you can't use snapper or amber jack heads as bait?


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait even if there in season you can't use gamefish as bait? or just when they are out of season?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bayfisher said:


> Wait even if there in season you can't use gamefish as bait? or just when they are out of season?


Even when they are in season.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

If a fish like a speckled trout is still alive; lets say for example you somehow catch a 6" speckled trout on a hook can you not just cast it out like you didn't even know you had a fish on there? I'm just curious. I've never seen the rule book and one would think that as long as you aren't harvesting a fish it would be fair game to "leave" it on the hook and toss it back out alive. Anyone know the answer? I'd hate to unknowingly break the law


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Even when they are in season.


FWC really sucks at publishing rules. you cant find shit on their website and getting a hold of somebody competent is impossible. i found where it said any game fish caught in freshwater by a net must be released and cant be used for bait but nothing about salt water. we use all kinds of stuff for bait.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would think if the fish was an illegal size then you can not use it as bait. But I don't see how it could be illegal to use a fish carcas or head of a legal fish as bait, if it goes on a hook or in a pin fish/crab trap. All of those charter boats filet their customers catch, I'm sure they throw what they can in a pin fish trap for tomorrow's customers. 

I wonder what the Marine Patrol would have done if you had the Fishing Regulation magazine with you and you asked him to show you where it's illegal. I don't see how they could still charge you a $160 fine and not have it in the regulation book.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

azndrew2 said:


> Your not referring to me are you Ugly1?


 Hey azndrew2 I was referring to Andrew that always fishes with Moganman. The Asian Andrew that sounds like he is from England. because he is from England! UGLY


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know where Sikes is but what is the Octagon? Is it the six sided pier a little west of the Sikes? Isn't an Octagon 8 sides?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ctgalloway21 said:


> I know where Sikes is but what is the Octagon? Is it the six sided pier a little west of the Sikes? Isn't an Octagon 8 sides?


Haha yep I thought about that too but its always called the octagon. Its the little wooden pier.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's the polygon pier! Haha


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

ctgalloway21 said:


> I know where Sikes is *but what is the Octagon*? Is it the six sided pier a little west of the Sikes? Isn't an Octagon 8 sides?


 
That's where iiiiitttt's Tiiiimmmme..... UFC Baby!


----------



## Argilbertson (Jul 24, 2013)

I would think if the fish was an illegal size then you can not use it as bait.


--------------------
Revenge tv series - click here


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Tcheeks38 said:


> If a fish like a speckled trout is still alive; lets say for example you somehow catch a 6" speckled trout on a hook can you not just cast it out like you didn't even know you had a fish on there? I'm just curious. I've never seen the rule book and one would think that as long as you aren't harvesting a fish it would be fair game to "leave" it on the hook and toss it back out alive. Anyone know the answer? I'd hate to unknowingly break the law


Basically no matter what it's your word against theirs and guess who benefits from taking theirs. Legally you should not do this. You could do it but it wouldn't make it right. Really not worth it if you ask me :no:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> That's where iiiiitttt's Tiiiimmmme..... UFC Baby!


 I go out there with one thing on my mind. FIGHT!!!! Thanks Flukedaddy now I will have the "Lets get ready to rumble" stuck in my head every time I go out there. I guess that's better than the theme song from Andy Griffith that's usually stuck in my head when I fish. UGLY


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just don't break your spleen Don :laughing:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Just don't break your spleen Don :laughing:


 Thanks Smarty! I carry duct tape just in case I need to tape it back together. Do you drive the red car? UGLY


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Ugly 1 said:


> I go out there with one thing on my mind. FIGHT!!!! Thanks Flukedaddy now I will have the "Lets get ready to rumble" stuck in my head every time I go out there. I guess that's better than the theme song from Andy Griffith that's usually stuck in my head when I fish. UGLY


thats hilarious


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i only asked about using the speck as bait because last weekend i had a 15 or 16" speck hooked and was reeling it in and believe me it was putting up a hell of a fight and then ...... dead weight. sure enough i reeled in half of a speckled trout that looked to be a keeper with a clean bite straight through it. Something with some good size and teeth was out their herding and feeding on those specks. so it got me thinking they are good bait for something lol. i was just speculating that if i just prolong the speckled trout fight and something happens to eat it and get hooked am in the wrong? if its a keeper. Whats the dif between me taking it home and eating it vs. it getting eatin by a natural predator? I Hardly ever keep anything i catch anyways because i love the sport.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks Smarty! I carry duct tape just in case I need to tape it back together. Do you drive the red car? UGLY


 Sorry Don, just saw this. 
Yes that's me with the Red Chevy Cruze Eco. I normally fish out far on the bridge Gulf Breeze side. I prefer the deeper water so to stay away from the hardhead catfish. Still occasionally hook into your favorite friend and enjoy a short lived fight. Normally don't use anything stronger than 40lb test. Not looking to lug a 5ft + toothy critter on the upper deck :no:
But I sometimes do love to see them fly out of the water pissed off after stealing my bait


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

lighttackle2fun said:


> Be careful with that bait...I was using old aj that was frozen in a pinfish trap, fwc came out and gave me a ticket for using a game fish, for bait. He saw the skin on the old fillet. I had no clue you couldnt do that. But I paid my 160 ticket!
> He had a young officer in training so they stuck to the book and that was that.


I've wondered about this. 

And if you get the heads & carcasses from a fish market & have the receipt ... can they still ticket you?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

AndyS said:


> I've wondered about this.
> 
> And if you get the heads & carcasses from a fish market & have the receipt ... can they still ticket you?


No clue on that question. When I was stopped, the fwc just said you are not allowed to use a game fish as bait. I then said it was in my freezer for a year and I just threw it in my pin fish trap, had no clue I couldn't do this.
He said you can not use a game fish...

I know people do it all the time. Seen small snapper butter flied and dropped right back in. But if the fwc was around I am sure this wouldn't happen. Just be careful is my point.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Andrew here*



Ugly 1 said:


> Hey azndrew2 I was referring to Andrew that always fishes with Moganman. The Asian Andrew that sounds like he is from England. because he is from England! UGLY


I think you're talking about me, Ugly? haha Even though I didn't get one before I left I still had a great time out there!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> I think you're talking about me, Ugly? haha Even though I didn't get one before I left I still had a great time out there!


Yes, you are the correct Andrew! The Azndrew was a typo just happened to be a screen name for another PFF member. Next time you come out we will get into some sharks! Be safe and post up some English fish pics for us! UGLY


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Will do!*



Ugly 1 said:


> Yes, you are the correct Andrew! The Azndrew was a typo just happened to be a screen name for another PFF member. Next time you come out we will get into some sharks! Be safe and post up some English fish pics for us! UGLY


Will do! Had a pike break off one of the hooks on my bass pro spoon! Got a nice perch already! And I'm not desperate enough to fish for carp yet hahaha


----------

